# Mealworms steaming up?



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey folks.

I currently keep my mealworms in a plastic tub (one of those plastic meringue tubs) with a zillion holes in the lid. However, I'm finding that it's condensing all the time, making my oat substrate moldy.

Is there any way I can prevent the lid from steaming up or am I better just leaving the lid off?


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I dont have much experience with mealworms but I feed my beardy morioworms. I feed them just fish food flakes and they are fine. I guess that it depends what you feed them. If you feed them with food that has alot of moisture you will get condensation. You could make a mesh lid instead


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

I've just changed my mealworm setup (literally just) and have moved them into a small faunarium. The lid has lots more ventilation in (I hope!) and the mealies have more 'ground space' as it were.










I only feed them carrot, apple and potato, all of which is removed after a couple of days to stop it molding up the oats. I might try some fish flakes too. I'm hoping that they'll breed (found some aliens this morning).

Could it just be the mealworm activity that's causing the condensation? They're wriggly wee buggers


----------



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok keep them on dried food,using oats,weetabix and fish flakes.

I use potato/carrot a few times a week.

If it does get condensation then lead the lid off,make sure it is well ventilated


----------



## Lozzypozz (Jun 25, 2011)

I leave the lid off with my mealworm group, and there fine and dont escape, which then means there is ni humidity in the tub, just make sure there on porridge oats, and weatabix, and give them lettuce/carrot/veg but just take it out if they dont eat it  that way its kept clean, and non humid! hope that helps.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

That tank now should be fine, plenty of ventilation now


----------

